# Was für Netzwerkkabel?



## G0EKI (13. Mai 2015)

*Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Hey Leute,
wir bauen bzw renovieren unser frisch gekauftes Haus, jedoch wissen wir nicht was für Leitungen wir verlegen sollen. Wir wollen das 200k Paket von kabelbw bestellen, und diese natürlich vollkommen empfangen. Wir werden alle Kabel neu kaufen und selber verlegen, deshalb würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Was für Kabel müssen wir verlegen?

Grüße


----------



## Malkolm (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Das kommt ein wenig darauf an wie sehr Zukunftssicherheit vor Preis/Leistung steht, bzw. stehen soll.

CAT 5 Kabel (4x 2 twisted Adern + Schirmung)  reicht für Gigabit-LAN aus und ist spezifiziert bis 100m von Gerät zu Gerät.
"Besser" ist CAT 7 (auch 4 twisted Pairs, aber jedes Adernpaar nochmal extra geschirmt), spezifiziert bis 10Gigabit, aber auch deutlich teurer (ca. Faktor 2). In wieweit aber 10GBit Endanwenderhardware wirklich vernünftig eingesetzt wird in den nächsten Jahren/Jahrzehnten sei mal dahingestellt.
Wenn du zuviel Geld hast kannst du natürlich auch (zusätzlich) Glasfasern verlegen um damit perfekt vorbereitet zu sein für FITH (Fiber in the home).


----------



## S754 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Also ich würde keine Kompromisse eingehen und eindeutig CAT 7 verlegen. Immerhin soll das Haus ja ein paar Jahrzehnte stehen und Wände aufreißen bzw. Kabel verlegen geht dann nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Wenn ich immer den CAT7-Kabelmist lese wird mir schlecht.

CAT7 im Privatbereich ist eine reine Mogelpackung weil die RJ45-Anschlüsse die privat verwendet werden den CAT7-Standard sowieso nicht halten können. Anders gesagt ein CAT7-Kabel kostet mehr als CAT6, leistet aber nicht mehr. Das steht sogar auf Wikipedia wenn mans machlesen will.


			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Der RJ-45-Stecker (siehe vorige Kategorien) kann diese Spezifikationen  aufgrund der engen Kontaktanordnung nicht erfüllen; alle  RJ-45-CAT-7-Patchkabel sind ein Etikettenschwindel (wie auch  RJ-45-CAT-7-Netzwerkdosen und -Panels). Um Netzwerkkomponenten gemäß  CAT-7 herzustellen, wurden eigens neue Steckverbindungen konzipiert, die  im Wesentlichen den Abstand zwischen den Adernpaaren vergrößern.



Zweiter Punkt: Bereits CAT5e Kabel können 1000 MBit/s sicher übertragen (was bereits das 5-fache deines KBW-200 Anschlusses ist). Wer jetzt noch ein paar Cent pro Meter drauflegt und ein geschirmtes CAT6 Kabel verlegt hat bis mindestens 10.000 MBit/s Ruhe - das reicht wohl über viele Jahrzehnte.


Das Ende vom Lied ist: CAT5e reicht, wenn man zukunftssicher verlegen will nimmt man für wenig mehr Geld CAT6-Kabel.
CAT7 kannste nehmen wenn du entsprechende Serverracks mit den passenden Anschlüssen hast und einen Breitband-Filehosting-Service betreiben willst.


----------



## shootme55 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Ich hab zuhaus CAT5e und schaff überall mein 1GBit Netzwerk, reicht völlig. Im Büro haben wir leider CAT 7 gelegt weil noch Restbestände von einer Baustelle hatten. Hab geglaubt ich brech mir die Finger. Versucht mal diese CAT7 Kabel zu ziehen, die sind steinhart. Hatte die doppelte Arbeit, das doppelte Material und meiner Meinung nach im Privatbereich null Mehrwert.


----------



## TheSebi41 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Für den normalen User ist CAT7 wirklich nicht nötig, aber CAT6 würde ich schon nehmen


----------



## Drakexz (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Wenn möglich, zieh auf jedenfall Leerrohre in entsprechender Größe ein. Dann kannst du in Zukunft wenn du noch einmal etwas ändern / hinzufügen willst einfach die Dose aufmachen und ein neues / anderes Kabel einziehen. 

Kostet aber wiederum mehr und verlangt etwas mehr Aufwand, da die Schlitze entsprechend größer / tiefer sein müssen.


----------



## G0EKI (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Okay danke für die Infos. Was ist der unterscheid zwischen Cat 5-7 Kabeln und Glasfaser?
Habe gehört, dass man mit Glasfaser einen besseren download und upload empfangen kann.

PS: Nimmts mir nicht böse, wenn ich gerade Müll rede, kenne mich 0 aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Der Unterschied zwischen den CAT-Versionen ist im Wesentlichen die Abschirmung der Kabel, wobei wie gesagt beim CAT7 die Anschlüsse dem Kabelstandard nicht mehr gerecht werden so dass es nicht mehr besser ist als CAT6 (es sei denn man hat entsprechende Profi-Anschlüsse was zu hause niemand hat).

Glasfaser ist eine komplett andere Technik - eben Glasfaser und keine Kupferlitzen mehr. Das hat den Vorteil einer sehr viel höheren möglichen Bandbreite aber viele Nachteile (Kaum ein Heimanwendergerät unterstützt sowas, die Kabel sind empfindlicher, die Verlegung komplizierter da enge Biegeradien nicht funktionieren, Stromversorgung funktioniert weil kein Kupferdraht mehr da ist auch nicht mehr und einen Nutzen von so hoher Bandbreite hat man zu Hause auch nicht).

Wie gesagt, nimm ein gutes CAT6-Kabel und du hast Jahrezehnte Ruhe. Durch so ein Ding kannste wenn nötig nur um die Größenordnung zu zeigen 1,2 GiB/s schieben, das ist etwa so viel wie 10 Festplatten gleichzeitig lesen können und 50x so viel wie dein neuer 200er Kabelanschluss kann.


----------



## G0EKI (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Ich habe gerade mitbekommen, das wir schon ein Cat 7 Kabel im Keller haben.
Also so wie ich Sie verstehe, macht es keinen Unterschied zwischen Glasfaser und Cat 7?
Viele Freunde von mir prahlen rum, dass sie Glasfaser Leitungen haben, und dadurch das Internet viel schneller ankommt, bzw. das sie
eine höhere Download-Geschwindigkeit als normal haben.

Was für ein Unterschied zwischen Glasfaser und Cat 7 würde es bei einer 200k Leitung machen? Also von der download-geschwindigkeit her.


----------



## S754 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*



G0EKI schrieb:


> Was für ein Unterschied zwischen Glasfaser und Cat 7 würde es bei einer 200k Leitung machen? Also von der download-geschwindigkeit her.



Null.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Es macht keinen Unterschied ob Cat5e, Cat6 oder Cat7 verwendet wird weil alle diese Standards bereits viel schneller als 200 MBit - Internet sind. Glasfaster ist nochmal deutlich schneller als alles genannte.

Nur haben Glasfaserkabel eben keinen RJ45-Anschluss (der übliche "LAN-Stecker") und können ohne weiteres garnicht genutzt werden.

Wie gesagt, die 200 MBit passen durch jedes genannte Kabel problemlos durch. Was die Freunde meinen ist nich die Kabelverlegung im Haus sondern die Kabelverlegung des Netzbetreibers unter der Straße (sollten sie tatsächlich Kabel im Haus meinen reden sie einfach Unsinn). Hier ist Glasfaser natürlich schneller - hier spielen aber ganz andere Dinge eine Rolle, beispielsweise die Signaldämpfung die bei Glasfaser sehr viel kleiner ist als bei Kupferkabeln (was zu Hause egal ist da deine Leitungen die verlegt werden kaum mehrere Kilometer lang sein werden) und weil hier ja sehr viele Kunden über einzelne Leitungen versorgt werden müssen und die Bandbreite entsprechend sehr viel höher als 200 MBit liegt.


----------



## G0EKI (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Okay, danke für deine Hilfe. Dann werden wir wohl anfangen zu verlegen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Wenn du die Cat7 sowieso im Keller hast (warum auch immer) kannste die natürlich verwenden 
Sollten die nicht reichen kaufe eben CAT6-Kabel nach (Mischbetrieb ist kein Problem).


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Ich steh ja vor der selben Problematik jetzt.. hab grad mal nachgesehen.. CAT6 Verlegekabel (keine Patchkabel) 1km kostet bei meinem Händler rund 750€, 1km CAT7 Verlegekabel kostet 765€ .......  Machts da wirklich sinn mit CAT 6 zu arbeiten? Weil soo viel steifer sind CAT 7 zu CAT 6 ja auch nicht oder?

PS: Sind Kabel von Wirewin... die Dätwyler kannst nedd zahlen.. da liegt 1 km bei nicht ganz 1.900€


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Wieso zur Hölle Kilometer, was hast du denn vor? 

Wenns dasselbe kostet kannste halt auch die besseren Kabel nehmen und dir mehr Ärger beim Verlegen machen aber wie gesagt mit dem RJ45 machts keinen Unterschied oder ums deutlich zu sagen: 
CAT6/RJ45 --> 10 GBit/s
CAT7/RJ45 --> 10 GBit/s

Du hast einfach NULL Vorteil vom CAT7-Kabel.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Was ich vor hab? Nen Kompletten Neubau verkabeln  Die Wände stehen, aber die Schläuche sind noch recht flexibel in den Wänden bzw. können jederzeit an Ecken gelöst und wider fest gemacht werden, was das Einziehen nedd soo schwer macht. Und bei rund 35 Steckdosen im Haus kommen da verteilt auf 3 Etagen schon paar Meter zusammen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Klar, aber doch kein Kilometer^^ 

Dann musste ja auch die ganzen Stecker noch selbst drancrimpen... viel Spaß, da kann man sich nen Tag beschäftigen.


----------



## Rho (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stecker[...] drancrimpen


Wohl kaum.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> CAT6/RJ45 --> 10 GBit/s
> CAT7/RJ45 --> 10 GBit/s
> 
> Du hast einfach NULL Vorteil vom CAT7-Kabel.


Der, meiner Meinung nach, entscheidende Punkt ist, dass der geringe Aufpreis in keinem Verhältnis zum enormen Mehraufwand steht, falls CAT5/6 irgendwann doch nicht mehr ausreichen sollte. Alle Dosen zu tauschen ist zwar auch kein Spaß, aber noch immer bedeutend weniger Arbeit als zusätzlich alle alten Kabel zu entfernen und Neue einzuziehen.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Dass es noch keine CAT 7 Dosen/Stecker etc. gibt weiss ich.  Da hörts bei CAT6 ja auf. Hab gedacht gleich die doppelten CAT7 Verlegekabel zu nehmen, und wenn ich recht informiert bin werden die ja mit diesen LSA-Werkzeugen mehr oder weniger einfach draufgesteckt. Sollte also einigermassen zügig gehen. Hab mir da fürs Haus 2 Tage Zeit eingeplant...


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Wenn CAT6 nicht mehr ausreicht irgendwann wird dich CAT7 auch nicht mehr retten da das (offiziell) gar nicht schneller ist. Für 40 GBit/s (also das 4-fache von CAT6) bräuchte man schon CAT8 was noch nicht mal fertig spezifiziert ist.

Wenn man SO weit in die Zukunft plant dass man Angst hat ein 10 GBit Ethernet wäre zu langsam kannste gleich Glasfaserkabel legen... und an jedem Ende brav nen Umsetzer für 50€ einbauen der dir den RJ45 auf LWL umsetzt.


----------



## Kuhprah (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Gut, ich kauf dann einfach das Kabel das günstiger ist 


PS: Die Kabel sind doch genormt, oder? Von daher sollte doch jedes Kabel das die Norm erfüllt auch die Leistung bringen, oder?


----------



## G0EKI (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

erledigt.


----------



## Drakexz (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar, aber doch kein Kilometer^^



Ein Kilometer ist weniger als du denkst. Ich hab die Tage im Haus meiner Eltern Kabel neu gezogen und allein für 4 einfach belegte Dosen etwa 90 Meter verbraucht. Das Kabel geht ja nicht auf dem direkten Weg zur Dose sondern über Umwege in der Decke oder den Wänden.


----------



## Superwip (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*



> CAT7 im Privatbereich ist eine reine Mogelpackung weil die  RJ45-Anschlüsse die privat verwendet werden den CAT7-Standard sowieso  nicht halten können.



Jein. Für 10GBASE-T reicht der RJ45 noch aus... und für 40GBASE-T auch während CAT7 hier (offiziell) nicht ausreicht. RJ45+CAT7 passt zwar laut ISO 11801 nicht zusammen eigent sich aber bis dato praktisch uneingeschränkt für jede Anwendung für die CAT7 verwendet werden kann. Die einzige Ausnahme sind eventuell Kabelstrecken mit "unüblich" vielen (mehr als 4...5) Steckern zwischen zwei Endgeräten.



> Der Unterschied zwischen den CAT-Versionen ist im Wesentlichen die  Abschirmung der Kabel, wobei wie gesagt beim CAT7 die Anschlüsse dem  Kabelstandard nicht mehr gerecht werden so dass es nicht mehr besser ist  als CAT6 (es sei denn man hat entsprechende Profi-Anschlüsse was zu  hause niemand hat).



Das stimmt nicht ganz. Der wichtigste Unterschied der CAT-Versionen 1-6 ist die Enge der Verdrillungen der einzelnen Adernpaare sowie die Herstellungstoleranzen im Bezug darauf. Abschirmung ist erst mit Cat 7 in der Norm enthalten bei allen anderen ist sie optional.



> Es macht keinen Unterschied ob Cat5e, Cat6 oder Cat7 verwendet wird weil  alle diese Standards bereits viel schneller als 200 MBit - Internet  sind. Glasfaster ist nochmal deutlich schneller als alles genannte.



Kommt darauf an... und Glasfaser ist auch nicht gleich Glasfaser...

Ein Vorteil von LWL (Lichtwellenleiter) Kabeln ist auch das sie  vergleichsweise dünn sind. Daher passen etwa mehr davon durch einen  gegebenen Kabelkanal. Es gibt noch weitere Vorteile: So eignen sie sich  etwa zur galvanischen Entkopplung verschiedener Netzwerkteile was etwa  im Bezug auf den Blitzschutz relevant sein kann. LWL Verbindungen sind  auch völlig immun gegenüber jeglichen elektromagnetischen Störeinflüssen  und immun gegenüber Abhören durch Van-Eck-Phreaking.



> Wie gesagt, die 200 MBit passen durch jedes genannte Kabel problemlos  durch. Was die Freunde meinen ist nich die Kabelverlegung im Haus  sondern die Kabelverlegung des Netzbetreibers unter der Straße (sollten  sie tatsächlich Kabel im Haus meinen reden sie einfach Unsinn). Hier ist  Glasfaser natürlich schneller - hier spielen aber ganz andere Dinge  eine Rolle, beispielsweise die Signaldämpfung die bei Glasfaser sehr  viel kleiner ist als bei Kupferkabeln (was zu Hause egal ist da deine  Leitungen die verlegt werden kaum mehrere Kilometer lang sein werden)  und weil hier ja sehr viele Kunden über einzelne Leitungen versorgt  werden müssen und die Bandbreite entsprechend sehr viel höher als 200  MBit liegt.



Das stimmt- bei sehr *langen* Kabeln bieten Glasfasern Vorteile da man dann etliche Kilometer ohne Repeaterstation dazwischen überbrücken kann. Dieser Vorteil wird aber im Normalfall erst ab 100m Kabellänge relevant.

Wenn es um (relativ) kurze Kabel geht besitzen LWL Verbindungen erst bei 40GBit/s und mehr Vorteile.



> Wenns dasselbe kostet kannste halt auch die besseren Kabel nehmen und  dir mehr Ärger beim Verlegen machen aber wie gesagt mit dem RJ45 machts  keinen Unterschied oder ums deutlich zu sagen:
> CAT6/RJ45 --> 10 GBit/s
> CAT7/RJ45 --> 10 GBit/s
> 
> Du hast einfach NULL Vorteil vom CAT7-Kabel.



Na ja... Die Chance das man bei begrenzten Kabellängen mit CAT7 doch noch die 40GBASE-T schafft sind wohl höher als bei CAT6.

CAT8 besitzt wohl vor allem höhere Anforderungen auf an die Übersprechungsdämpfung und Variation des Wellenwiderstands im Hochfrequenzbereich jenseits von 1,2GHz bis 2GHz was aber nicht heißt das die CAT-7 Kabel das nicht auch können; sie müssen nur nicht; und selbst wenn hier CAT-7 Kabel in der Praxis deutlich schlechter abschneiden bedeutet das nicht das sie völlig untauglich sind sondern lediglich das die maximale nutzbare Kabellänge geringer ist.

Umgekehrt kann man aber auch sagen: CAT6 ist kaum besser als CAT5. Das gilt speziell für geschirmte Kabel; man kann jedenfalls zumindest davon ausgehen das ein geschirmtes CAT5 Kabel besser ist als ein ungeschirmtes CAT6. Auch mit CAT5 schafft man noch 10GBASE-T insbesondere mit geschirmten Kabeln auch mit beachtlichen Kabellängen wenn das in der IEEE 802.3ae-2002 nicht vorgesehen ist.
________________________________
Was würde würde ich verlegen?

Billige S/FTP oder SF/FTP Kabel egal ob CAT5/6/7.

Wobei man hier aber anmerken muss das CAT6 mittlerweile häufig das billigste ist.


----------



## SolidLiquid (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Hallo 
Manche Händler machen inzwischen kaum noch einen Unterschied zwischen CAT6 und CAT7, da sich diese preistechnisch gesehen in letzter Zeit immer ähnlicher geworden sind und das Cat7 sozusagen wieder auf CAT6 gedowngradet werden kann, bei Bedarf. Liegt vielleicht daran dass Cat8 schon im Anmarsch ist. Wenn das Haus Ewigkeiten stehen soll und vielleicht in z.B 20 Jahren immer noch auf dem aktuellsten Stand würde ich Cat7 nehmen. Das Verlegen ist definitiv schwerer als mit CAT5 oder CAT6, aber man muss es eigentlich ja auch nur einmal machen. Im Prinzip haben die meisten hier aber vollkommen Recht, wenn sie sagen theoretisch würde auch Cat5 vollkommen ausreichen. Ich persönlich denke da eher etwas zukunftsorientiert, weswegen ich eher zu Cat6 oder 7 greifen würde. Beziehe meine Kabel bis jetzt immer über www.konfektionskabel.de/de/spezielle_Netzwerkkabel-Patchkabel.html, weil die Preise in Ordnung sind, die Auswahl groß und ich die zwei Male in der Hotline sehr gut beraten wurde. Würde mich mit dieser Frage also nicht nur ans Forum, sondern auch direkt an einen Versandhändler wenden, der dich sicherlich gerne berät, denn jeder will was verkaufen. Ich würde aber noch als Tipp hinzufügen. Nicht bedingungslos zu glauben was der Berater rät, sondern nach solch einer Beratung, hier im Forum nochmal abzuchecken was die anderen "Experten" davon halten. Auf die Weise hab ich auch schon paar mal sehr gute Informationen bekommen.

Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß beim verlegen


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Nimm einfach CAT-6 Kabel, mit denen kommst du sicherlich aus. Haben auch Zuhause FTTH (Fiber to the Home) mit 100Mbit/s mit Option auf bis zu 350Mbit/s. Haben auch Cat6 verbaut, ist billig und reicht völlig


----------



## El-Wizard (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Was für Netzwerkkabel?*

Cat 6 Kabel sollten ausreichen. Wer aber zukunftsorienter denken möchte, so 10 bis 30 Jahre vorraus, sollte jetzt schon Cat7 Kabel nehmen, den passenden Stecker drauf adaptieren, quasi auf CAT6 downgraden und dann wenn die Zeit reif ist, auf Cat7 upgraden. Theorethisch hat mein Vorposter aber Recht, 350Mbit/s sollte lange für alles mögliche reichen, und selbst wenn die ganze Familie WoW spielt und alle gleichzeitig Filme runterladen . Aber wer weiß was in 15 Jahren so kommen wird? Darum lieber den (eher geringen) Preisunterschied von CAT5 bzw. Cat6 zu Cat7 in Kauf nehmen und dafür für die Zukunft gewappnet sein. SolidLiquid ist da anscheinend ähnlicher Meinung. Laut www.lichtleiterkabel.com/ (mein Stammshop) und anderer diverser Shops sind die Preisunterschiede von garkein Unterschied bis zu "ein bisschen teurer". Von daher kann man also ruhig die paar Euro mehr investieren. Das Upgraden/downgraden erfordert vielleicht noch ein bisschen Aufwand, aber der ist trotzdem nicht zu viel, finde ich. Ich hab jedenfalls CAT7 verbaut und bin damit zufrieden, auch wenn es aktuell, aufgrund fehlender Technik exakt wie ein CAT6 Kabel fungiert, da ich sie per Rj45 downgraden musste. 

Liebe Grüße


----------

